# Latino Bakery in Italy...



## YJovet-Gonzalez (May 13, 2010)

Currently I work in the Middle East. I've been here for almost 2 years now. In about 2 – 3 more years I plan on leaving and returning to the US. My ultimate goal is to open a Latino Bakery in Italy. Any suggestions? What visas will I need? How do I go about getting them. How much would a lawyer fetch for assistance? Can anyone suggest a specific location that a business like this might do well? Any helpful hints? Any warnings?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Latino? Do you mean? Not much good using US ideas when talking about non USA.

If you mean Mexican or Tex Mex I'm not sure how much demand there would be.

If you mean south American then there are communities in the major cities. You'd have to cater to those communities.

Visa? Good luck. I don't think a business visa exists. Even if it did exist you would need all the legal permits for a bakery. Food prep means a lot more then a clothing shop for example.

Your best bet might be to find an EU resident willing to partner with you.


----------



## YJovet-Gonzalez (May 13, 2010)

*What I mean by “Latino” is “Caribbean Latino”*

What I mean by “Latino” is “Caribbean Latino”; more specifically Puerto Rican. Naturally I will allow some Cuban and Dominican influences as well. As a Puerto Rican and a Pastry Chef I have the education and experience to adapt Puerto Rican cuisine to the European customer base. I grew up mostly in Germany, traveling often to Italy so I am familiar with the differences between the American and European market. I have no interest in an American bakery. If I did I would just stay home. lol And of course I would like to be more familiar with what ever area I wish to open a business in before I actually open. Thank you for your help I appreciate you taking the time.


----------

